

Critical Java zero-day bug is being “massively exploited in the wild” - state_machine
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/01/critical-java-zero-day-bug-is-being-massively-exploited-in-the-wild/

======
dsl
IE: [http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-
internet...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-internet-
explorer/)

Firefox: <http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-firefox/>

Chrome: <http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-chrome/>

Safari: <http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-safari/>

Opera: <http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/how-to-disable-java-opera/>

~~~
frendiversity
All: Don't click on links in your spam folder

The exploit is being packed in kits that will most likely find a flaw in
something else first before trying Java.

Still good to close it up, but the backlash against Java is counterproductive,
Oracle really needs to improve the Java update mechanisms and be on top of
these things right away.

